# IE 8?



## JBCM627 (Jun 7, 2009)

I just downloaded IE8... and am finding I actually like it better than chrome (my current default browser). Anyone else tried IE8 yet?


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd like it if it didn't feel like my system was hanging every time i opened a new tab, and if i didn't know that it had stolen so many features from mozilla add-ons that it actually makes me feel sick.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 7, 2009)

Get a faster computer? It seems quick enough to me. But yeah, it certainly isn't the first to include a lot of the features it has, but hey, it has them now. The thing I don't like about FF is that it updates itself every time I start it up.

I guess I'm thinking I'll preffer IE8 at work, since chrome tends to load pages that aren't publicly accessible rather slowly. For casual browsing, I think I'll stick with chrome for now.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 7, 2009)

GET FF! *** :S IE sucks with 1000000001%


----------



## Neroflux (Jun 7, 2009)

Strange but kinda true, when I first downloaded IE 8 it was really fast, after a couple months it's really slow and FF is faster.


----------



## Dene (Jun 7, 2009)

What's all this about? IE???? This must be an impossibility; IE could never be a good browser!!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 7, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Get a faster computer?



...

Why would you get a faster computer when another browser is perfectly fine?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 7, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Strange but kinda true, when I first downloaded IE 8 it was really fast, after a couple months it's really slow and FF is faster.



Actually chrome is by far the fastest browser I've used.. in terms of starting up and opening new tabs/pages quickest. Unfortunately it lags quite a bit when interacting with pages that aren't available to the general public, which I think has to do with it attempting (and failing) to preresolve the page,but I'm not sure. FF takes forever to start up though, and IE is mediocre. But as long as the browser displays pages more or less immediately, I don't really care how fast it is.



PatrickJameson said:


> Why would you get a faster computer when another browser is perfectly fine?


Nothing wrong with a new computer  Point taken, though.


----------



## shelley (Jun 7, 2009)

IE is a web designer's nightmare and needs to die in a fire. What's the point of all these new features when it can't do something as simple as render div heights properly?


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2009)

my PC has a 2.3Ghz quad core and 4 gbs of ram, and a ridiculously fast 640Gb HDD, i dont think i need a new computer


----------



## Musje (Jun 7, 2009)

shelley said:


> IE is a web designer's nightmare and needs to die in a fire. What's the point of all these new features when it can't do something as simple as render div heights properly?


heh, and it seems to fail javascript...

My school site uses javascript for some features and it doesn't work properly in IE8 (not even compatibility mode). 

I use firefox and it works fine. 
Heard good things about chrome also but no plans to switch for now.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 7, 2009)

From everything I've heard and seen IE8 simply doesn't work. IMO, they should've stuck wit IE6 and not added new crap that just made it all buggy. 

Chrome ftw


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jun 7, 2009)

IE 8 is really not bad, the only bad thing that keep me from using IE 8 is that every time i open a new tab, it would freeze for 3 mins., and i also need a yahoo email notifier, if IE8 has those two things, i would quit FF


----------



## deco122392 (Jun 7, 2009)

ha i cant even download ie8 or google chrome XD i run a windows 2000


----------



## Asheboy (Jun 7, 2009)

Opera. Speed, Standards and Innovation. 

Now a bit on topic...I heard that IE 8 was a vast improvement but at a high cost of system usage. I still prefer IE 6 to 7 so I'll have to wait to use 8 before I can make a decision.


----------



## deco122392 (Jun 7, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> Opera. Speed, Standards and Innovation.



i use Opera as my mobile browser. i like it enough but i like ff much better for computer browsing.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 7, 2009)

chrome...is alright. 
It's enjoyable, and is much less cluttered than other browsers.
However, its functionality sometimes fails on me, but I also have to admit the fact that this is its first "release," and I truly believe that its next "release" will pwn ALL other browsers.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> chrome...is alright.
> It's enjoyable, and is much less cluttered than other browsers.
> However, its functionality sometimes fails on me, but I also have to admit the fact that this is its first "release," and I truly believe that its next "release" will pwn ALL other browsers.



That was a problem that I had at first. I strongly suggest trying it again if you haven't used it for a while (it upgrades automatically.)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 7, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > chrome...is alright.
> ...


Hmmm...I'll try it out again later. 
When school was still in session, I used Chromium, a portable version of Chrome, which booted off of my jumpdrive, which was immensely better than the IE6/7 they had at school, or FF2.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 7, 2009)

shelley said:


> IE is a web designer's nightmare and needs to die in a fire. What's the point of all these new features when it can't do something as simple as render div heights properly?


All the pages I've worked on or designed look fine in IE 8, which does pass Acid2 in default mode. If too many quirks are hit that take more than a minute or two to resolve, it probably points to a bad design, and in defense of IE, means you'll have problems in more than just IE.



Stachuk1992 said:


> I also have to admit the fact that this is its first "release," and I truly believe that its next "release" will pwn ALL other browsers.



mmhm


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 7, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > IE is a web designer's nightmare and needs to die in a fire. What's the point of all these new features when it can't do something as simple as render div heights properly?
> ...


??
what are you mmhming about?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> what are you mmhming about?


That I agree. I didn't mean for that to come off as sarcastic, if that's how you took it.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 7, 2009)

No matter how hard it tries, IE just fails.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 7, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> All the pages I've worked on or designed look fine in IE 8, which does pass Acid2 in default mode. If too many quirks are hit that take more than a minute or two to resolve, it probably points to a bad design, and in defense of IE, means you'll have problems in more than just IE.


IE can be a problem even if IE 8 works well enough. The older versions are still used a lot and they are much, much worse.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 7, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> No matter how hard it tries, IE just fails.



IE froze my laptop like hell that I can't even do anything else but watch the screen froze. This is one reason I use Firefox instead of Microsoft damn Internet Explorer


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 7, 2009)

IE<MFF<Chrome

Chrome is way faster than any other browser I've used. They don't have toolbars you can install, but they let you use the bookmarks toolbar for all your links. It's awesome.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 8, 2009)

I use IE 7...everyone likes FF and Chrome more, but I just like to stick with what I have for now.


----------



## Musje (Jun 8, 2009)

As we're talking about chrome... Can you put on add-ons? Because I use some in firefox and it's very nice.
As people say chrome is faster, I'd like to try that out but not worth losing my add-ons for. 
(I might try the portable chrome for school though as I can't install add-ons for firefox there anyway)


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 8, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, I once read that the IE8 beta takes up more system resources than Windows XP itself.

Recently, Microsoft's software has been pretty darn pathetic (and useless), but Windows 7 may change all that. Who knows, IE9 might actually be more efficient than Firefox.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 8, 2009)

IE8: Best IE ever, still not very good from a standard point of view. "Good enough" for most users
FF: Most overrated browser, but because of all the plugins it becomes really nice
Opera: Most underrated browser, but although it is good technically it just doesn't appeal to almost anyone
Safari: Rules on Apple, sucks on Windows
Chrome: They got all the userinterface and technical features (standards, javascript) right. Now they need to start implementing features that most other browsers have had since......1995?



DcF1337 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I once read that the IE8 beta takes up more system resources than Windows XP itself. Recently, Microsoft's software has been pretty darn pathetic (and useless), but Windows 7 may change all that. Who knows, IE9 might actually be more efficient than Firefox.


XP RTM used about 60 MB
XP SP3 uses about 90 MB
XP uses about 1% CPU after it is loaded

Every modern grapical browser that opens a couple of tabs and has some flash activity requires much more memory and CPU than XP. Browsers only use a couple of MB (10 to 50) diskspace while XP uses about 1 GB

I don't think you can say something like "all recent Microsoft software has been darn pathetic and useless" when they make products that range from MSN/Windows/Office to SQL Server/SharePoint/Visual Studio


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Chrome: They got all the userinterface and technical features (standards, javascript) right. Now they need to start implementing features that most other browsers have had since......1995?


It does include speed dial, prediction when typing URLs, tabs, history search, and all the shortcut keys I use (well almost, IE8 wins for me there) - which are all I really need to speed up browsing. The resizable textareas are neat too, and I think original, along with incognito mode, which is great for ...banking. Firefox and IE8 have both copied this feature. It also nicely includes a DOM/CSS inspector by default, unlike IE for which you need to download one, and unlike FF for which you need to download a buggy addon and upgrade it every other week. Beyond these features, I wouldn't be surprised if it is lacking quite a bit - but only in things I probably wouldn't use. [/essay]


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 9, 2009)

The good thing about Opera is that it is a bit sub Chrome in speed but you can run torrents through the browser.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm downloading IE8... just to check it out. Who knows, it might be decent.


----------



## Jai (Jun 9, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> The good thing about Opera is that it is a bit sub Chrome in speed but you can run torrents through the browser.



Yes, but the download speeds for torrents in Opera are PAINFULLY slow. -_-


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 9, 2009)

My dad uses IE, my mom uses FF, and I use chrome. Sorta useless and all, but I like chrome the most.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 9, 2009)

Jai said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > The good thing about Opera is that it is a bit sub Chrome in speed but you can run torrents through the browser.
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I though torrents only mattered on your internet speed, seeders, and how many people you were downloading from.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Chrome: They got all the userinterface and technical features (standards, javascript) right. Now they need to start implementing features that most other browsers have had since......1995?
> ...


* Bookmarks (not favorites, but a hyperlink to a named part of a page like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_bookmark#External_links) don't seem to work correctly in Chrome. Sometimes they work, sometimes they go to a random position in a page. 
* Autocomplete (for forms) isn't included??????
* Passwords are stored in plain text????
* It is supposed to use the windows proxy settings, but it doesn't do that correctly sometimes.
* No security zones
* Installed in "C:\Documents and Settings\{username}\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" which is just bad from an administrative point of view. This basically makes Chrome not suited for businesses.
* It auto-updates whether you want to or not. Again, this makes it not suited for businesses.

Last I heard was that Chromes autocomplete would now work, but although I see an option for it under advanced options, it doesn't seem to work for me on several machines that never had Chrome before.

IE8 was the first to have incognito and seperate processes, but by the time IE8 was final other browsers had started copying it. (IE8 has been in public testing for way more than a year)
IE8 also does have a built-in DOM/CSS inspector (press F12, or Tools-> Developer Tools)

For businesses, you need IE
For personal use, you need IE installed just in case but you want Opera's technology and FireFox plugins inside of Chrome's browser
(unless you use OSX+Safari or Linux+Firefox)

IE seems to have played catchup with version 8, but untill it releases 9 in about 2 years it will keep losing users.
Chrome seems to be the browser that is developing much faster than all others so I wouldn't be surprised if it overtakes Firefox in the next 2 years (after it gets plugin-support)
Firefox seems to be willing to keep developing, but it is loosing it's pace and keeps missing its deadlines
Opera needs a kick in the marketing-but and user-interface. It seems to be a browser from developers, for developers. I don't think it will ever get popular on the desktop
Safari needs a kick into the non-OSX world. Just porting it from Mac to Windows isn't enough. I don't think it will ever get popular on Windows

[Silly prediction that will come back to bite me]
Things will be like this in 2 years time (on the desktop):
IE, Chrome, Firefox all about 30%
Safari (on Mac) about 10%
Opera and Safari on Windows (almost non existent)
[/Silly prediction that will come back to bite me]


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey! I just read this article in PC World magazine that said that Google Chrome 2 Beta was the fastest browser, with IE 8 in 2nd!!! Chrome even loaded 2 of the webpages they tested in sub-1 seconds!!! All in sub-2!!!


----------



## vvtopkar (Jun 16, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Hey! I just read this article in PC World magazine that said that Google Chrome 2 Beta was the fastest browser, with IE 8 in 2nd!!! Chrome even loaded 2 of the webpages they tested in sub-1 seconds!!! All in sub-2!!!



Care to share? I'd like a read 

I'm running Windows 7 (which has IE8 built in). And I definately see IE8 to be a great browser. But there is (just like Vista) a lot of bad hype surrounding the general IE brand. The browser itself is quite fast, but the interface is somewhat meh.


----------



## aliensong (Jun 16, 2009)

I am used to use Firefox browser now. It's fabulous. IE8 will try later !


----------



## Jai (Jun 28, 2009)

Have the Aussies here seen this? http://www.microsoft.com/australia/ie8/competition/default.aspx If you're the first to find the buried $10 000 somewhere on the internet, you get to keep it. Of course, it's concealed so that you can only see it in IE8.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 28, 2009)

I made manually my firefox faster and this rocks!


----------

